# Rocky River



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey, I'm pretty new to fishing steelhead in the river. This will be my second year going out for them. Last year I spent almost every day after work freezing my butt off out there (and much of this season as well) throwin a spawn sac, eggs, jig and maggot, etc... around and have yet to even get a bite. I guess i don't fish the most popular spots on the river as I love my solitude out there, but I wouldn't think it should matter that much. Does it really? Do I have to sacrifice peace and solitude for fish?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

No way. and you are going to find some serious spots out there if you stay away from the crowds. I fish for smallies like this and i have spots down there where i know im going to get at least 5 out of each spot. and i just started targeting them in august....plus you will learn stretches of the river and by researching you will know how to hit those certain spots in certain conditions....make sense?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

As a beginner, you may want to go to some of the more crowded spots. You can see what others are doing, and at least you will know there are fish around. Confidence is everything. Once you learn the ropes, then I suggest venturing off for some peace and solitude.


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, both of you have your good points. I guess I'll just have to gather up my patience and keep hittin' it. One way or another I'll eventually hook one up.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Fish some more popular spots until you get a few fish (see a few fish) under your belt. If your going to explore focus on the northern reaches of the river this time of year where the fish are more prevelent. fish before bends in the river, fish the drop off banks and the deepest pools with flow. make sure you leader is weighted enough to get you bait to the bottom, if your not getting snags and such your not deep enough. you want that bait ticking bottom. fish the bottoms of deep holes near the mouth of the river and you'll undoubtedly catch fish. Pay attention to people who are fishing deeper holes, look and see where theyre floating through the holes after the hit fish. if theres one fish theres more so 9 times outta 10 a good fisherman will float the same drift they just hit there fish in to try and get another fish in the pod. I always throw a few more floats through the same spot and often pick up a female after a male or vice versa. 

LIKE ARCH SAID! ITS ALL ABOUT CONFIDENCE BABY! You'll understand once you hit that first fish and every cast after that feels like the perfect drift. nowww your fishing, next thing you know you start seein hits instead of lookin around at others and such! haha bang bang bang.

Good luck man


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I also like to have peace and quiet and noone around but peace and solitude doesn't come hand and hand with steelhead fishing. I fish the river all year long and see maybe 1 or 2 guys all summer but come steelie season all the guys show up. crowds are just something you got to put up with. you will still get into some fish tho! theres more than enough to go around! most of the guys I meet out there are pretty nice too and don't mind sharing info with you or whatever. I have given flies or tips to people and recieve some in return. plus u will prolly meet some of us from ogf or other fishing forums out there as we fish the rivers most of the time.


----------



## Addiction (Apr 18, 2008)

it can be as simple as what pound test line you are using??? i always fish with 4lb trilene xl, i go up to 6lb when throwing spoons but, when fishing in the river i would suggest using 4lb line and oyea set your drag and hang on.


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah I currently have 6 lb Trilene XL. It's what I've been using for perching but I realize I need different gear for the river. Now that the boating season is all but finished I'm more than willing to tweak my set up to whatever i may need.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

mvidec84 said:


> Yeah I currently have 6 lb Trilene XL. It's what I've been using for perching but I realize I need different gear for the river. Now that the boating season is all but finished I'm more than willing to tweak my set up to whatever i may need.


Go out and buy a 8 or 10lb mainline, i like highvis yellow raven mainline (9.99 for 600yrd from rodmakers) for a leader id say best all around line is 6lb 100% flourocarbon P-line, you'll break too many fish off with 4lb leader especially being new, the fish arnt gonna see that 6lb 90% of the time anyway. (300yrd for 14.99 from rodmakers) buy some small barrel swivels to connect you leader, a 6-8gram drennen, raven, blackbird float, some bb shot, and size 10 blackbird, daichi x-point, gamatsksu steelhead hooks. With that setup you can horse a fish pretty good and not have to worry about a dissapointing breakoff.

RRR


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sounds good as well as reasonably priced.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I use that same Raven line like Ray said. Just started using it this year and im really impressed with it as far as performance for the price.


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks...between this information and Muskiejim's previous post with that awesome illustration I think I'll be all set for another cold winter. I'll let the world know when i do hook my first.


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

RockyRiverRay said:


> Go out and buy a 8 or 10lb mainline, i like highvis yellow raven mainline (9.99 for 600yrd from rodmakers) for a leader id say best all around line is 6lb 100% flourocarbon P-line, you'll break too many fish off with 4lb leader especially being new, the fish arnt gonna see that 6lb 90% of the time anyway. (300yrd for 14.99 from rodmakers) buy some small barrel swivels to connect you leader, a 6-8gram drennen, raven, blackbird float, some bb shot, and size 10 blackbird, daichi x-point, gamatsksu steelhead hooks. With that setup you can horse a fish pretty good and not have to worry about a dissapointing breakoff.
> 
> RRR


Who breaks fish off with 4lb?.....lol.........I use endurance line by cortland which is available in yellow, green and clear, with the clear no need for shot line, which i run most of the time, go to Erie Outfitters and talk to Craig, hes a great guy and he knows more than most of us wwill ever, he will set you up and show you how to use it.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

plenty of solitude to be had and fish. Steelhead don't read those maps. BUT there is a reason those are the popular spots. They are excellent steelhead holding locations. that said on a weekday in the winter you can have a great stretch of river all to yourself.


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'm seein a few sick days comin up in the future haha!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I fly fish and use a rio mono leader material with some 8lb vanish flourocarbon for my tippet material. can use 6lb if u want. works for me even tho others don't seem to care for it much for some reason. never lost a fish on it yet tho so i will keep using it.


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

Using a lot of what I here on this site, I think I had my first hook up today but I think the fish ran betweeen the rocks and cut my leader 6lb trileen flourocarbon. I thought it was a snag at first and stopped to pause and realized my line was pulling up river against the current. Wow was I surprized!!to say the least. Thanks guy's for all the help, It's starting to pay off. By the way I started with eggs-no hits, changed to green and white jig tipped with a nice fresh piece of shrimp and I think that was bringing them. You should have seen the blow out today the river was high and the leaves are all going out to the lake. Awsome. Now all we need is a nice run of 100 or so fish to come in. YEah!!!!!! <><:airplane:


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

steelie4u said:


> Who breaks fish off with 4lb?.....lol.........I use endurance line by cortland which is available in yellow, green and clear, with the clear no need for shot line, which i run most of the time, go to Erie Outfitters and talk to Craig, hes a great guy and he knows more than most of us wwill ever, he will set you up and show you how to use it.



Hmmm what pound line do you use again you "horseaholic!?" hahaha lets fish tomorrow. Chris is gettin out too. Call me if you can get out and cork the lommie.

Ray


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

RockyRiverRay said:


> Hmmm what pound line do you use again you "horseaholic!?" hahaha lets fish tomorrow. Chris is gettin out too. Call me if you can get out and cork the lommie.
> 
> Ray


was using 4lb test and 5lb test..lol.........gotta give the fish a chance.......lol.....I am pumped 3 weeks and Iam in NY for BIG BROWNS and BIG STEEL, am hunting for a Steel over 16lbs that was my biggest in NY in 10 years, 2 years ago I landed a 15 Lb brown on salmon river what ablast and it was in 1000 cfs flow........lol


----------

